# Pelvic Pain and SPD after birth ?



## NaturalNixi (Jun 23, 2008)

For those of you that had moderate to severe pelvic girdle pain (Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction) did it make labor hard? How soon after labor did the pain resolve?


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I had very, very mild SPD with my first 2 pregnancies (wasn't even diagnosed - just in retrospect I realize what it was) and severe with my last pregnancy (twins). It didn't make labor hard at all but it did take maybe 4-6 weeks (possibly a bit more) before the pain went away after the last time when it was a severe case. I didn't notice it at all post partum the first two times. I did labor in water and birth in the water with one of my twins. I spent a fair amount of time out of the water after his birth though and for the birth of my 2nd twin. It really was fine - I wouldn't let it worry you.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I had it pretty rough with my first pregnancy. His labor was fine but I delivered him on my back and it was painful. I think it would have been no matter what position I was in - he was a big boy with a large head (10lbs 11oz and in the 75th percentile for his head).

It took me at least nine months to feel relief. It was a long road to recovery for me. I think what finally helped and I would have recovered more quickly was if I had sought treatment earlier. I finally found a D.O. who treated me with OMT (osteopathic manipulative medicine). That along with sleeping with a pillow between my legs (from my knees to my ankles) and turning over clutching the pillow with my legs (so I could keep even pressure on both legs and on my pelvic bone) helped a lot.

My second pregnancy I thought I was in for it because the pain started much earlier. But, it got better into the second trimester and was manageable. It didn't bother me during delivery like it did with my first but it was also an emergency situation so that part is kind of blurry.

I'm now in my third pregnancy and it is about the same as with my second.

I think I've learned to live with it better, how to move with it, what not to do (I have to pay attention to what irritates it) and a few exercises that help. I also think I'm going to be permanently more flexible in my bones - not fun but something I think I'm just going to have to live with.

My suggestion would be to seek treatment now and learn some exercises you can do at home to help.

Best wishes!


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I had moderate SPD during my last pregancy. I don't believe that it made labor any more difficult, however, I do think that you will need to try to push in a position that is not on your back! I was made to push flat on my back with my knees pulled way up, after delivery I couldn't walk on my own and had to have help to get to the bathroom. I think the position of delivery made my recovery longer then it would have been if I had been in a squatting or hands and knees position. I was starting to feel better by about 8 weeks pp and was fully recovered by about 1 year pp.


----------



## DesperateHousewife (Oct 16, 2008)

I am very interested in this, too, as I'm 37 weeks in my first pregnancy with severe SPD. I've been seeing a physical therapist and doing exercises to strengthen the pelvic muscles, but I am so worried that this pain won't go away after I give birth. Both my doctor and PT assure me that my body will stop producing the hormone Relaxin as soon as I give birth and that my pelvic bones should then go back to normal, but I still worry because it has been so hard.

I have heard from several people, including my PT and OB, that you shouldn't labor on your back at all. They also discouraged squatting positions. They have both suggested laboring/pushing on my side or on all fours.

But, I'd like to know from those who've BTDT what positions were comfortable or worked for you? Sorry for latching onto this post, but I've been having the same questions!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

It didn't make any of my labors more difficult. It started with my 3rd. After I had him the pain was really bad. I didn't know what it was. So when I got pg with #4 I never had taken care of it. So my pg with #4 was terrible because of it. I did some research and found out what it was and started doing the water walking and keeping my legs together. After his birth the pain went away pretty quickly. I was very careful. My pg with #5 was great. Hardly any pain every. After his birth was good too. With #6 it wasn't bad, but after it was terrible again because we had sticky shoulders and the assistants pulled my legs back and undid all the repair I had worked so hard on. I have not been able to fix it since then. No matter how careful I am. I am on #8 and it hurts like a dickens. I know from experience it won't bother me during labor but I am not looking forward to the next 4 mos. Its bad enough now! The one thing that was different after #6 was I didn't do the water walking like I did with #4 because I no longer had a pool. So that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesperateHousewife* 
But, I'd like to know from those who've BTDT what positions were comfortable or worked for you?

First of all, I had a birth tub so I'm guessing that laboring/birthing in the water is very gentle on those of us with SPD. So for my first twin, I was in the tub in a seated position - I can't remember exactly how but I was probably more or less squatting only since I was in the water there wasn't that gravity effect. For my second twin I had moved out of the tub and had him while sitting straight up on my knees (so not hands and knees - just knees).


----------



## Keeper at Home (Oct 8, 2007)

A risk of SPD is malpositioned babies. This happened with my first pregnancy. My DD was just skewed enough in my pelvis that her head wouldn't come all the way into the birth canal after 3 hours of pushing and it resulted in a C-section. I was also pushing on my back, which is terrible for SPD and I believed must have injured my symphysis somewhat because the pain never fully went away. (I didn't notice any pain during labor or pushing, however.)

With my second pregnancy I had regular chiro care from about 5 months onward. HIGHLY recommended. The pain was much better managed and it resulted in optimal positioning for our DS. I delivered him in a VBAC after only 2.5 hours of labor and never noticed any pain in my pelvis. However, my symphysis hurt HORRIBLY right after the birth (to the point I could barely walk) and lasted about a day until it just as suddenly disappeared. I was pushing standing up, leaning over against a tub, and then sitting on a tall birthing stool. It's a bit of a squat position so I suppose that could have aggravated it, however at the time I was very comfortable and found it to be my favored position for birthing.

I'm only a few days PP so I can't say whether my SPD is going to continue to bother me this time or if it will go away. I'm hoping for the latter, obviously!


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

I had SPD with my 3rd and 4th pregnancies. It did not affect my laboring at all. As a matter of fact, my 4th birth was the fastest and I wonder if it had to do with chiropractic treatment I was getting to treat the SPD? I birthed her on hands and knees too. Chiropractics did not offer me any relief but it did go away almost completely immediately after birth.


----------



## onelittlesleep (Dec 20, 2008)

I had moderate SPD that I didn't even notice during labor. I had a very intense waterbirth experience. Right afterwards, some of the SPD pain lessened, because her weighty head was no longer right there, sitting on my pelvis.

I am 2 wks pp and still have mild aches and pains, and need a pillow between my legs at night. I get sore still, lying too long in one position, but as I get out more and am more active, I can feel my muscles starting to strengthen and hold my pelvis region up better, which soothes the pain.

In a week or two, I'll probably go back to my chiro again to get some work done.


----------



## Kimcarrots (May 3, 2004)

I couldn't walk because the pain was so bad with my 3rd pregnancy.

But, I gave birth and the pain was gone. In fact my lower ,which would sometimes ache before pregnancy #3, is better than ever!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

It made my labor very fast - 45 minutes!
I felt no SPD pain at all during labor.
After the birth it was not perfect but better, rather than sharp pain it was more like bruised pain. It took months to be 100%.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeper at Home* 
A risk of SPD is malpositioned babies.

I don't know if they were related, but I had moderate SPD with my first (only) pregnancy and baby ended up rotating from ROA to posterior while I was in labor. I was pushing for 4.5 hours, but I never noticed any pelvic-specific pain during that time. All of my hard laboring/pushing/birth was in the water, which was wonderful.

While I was pregnant, I saw an osteopath who specializes in pregnancy and childhood from about 32 weeks. She was expensive, but very worth it.

After my son was born, the everyday pain was gone, but I slept with a pillow between my knees for more than a year. I still have to be careful about balancing weight (carrying my DS on one hip, for example) or my SI joints start hurting again.

I read once that you never completely recover from SPD until you stop breastfeeding.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyMamaToBe* 
I read once that you never completely recover from SPD until you stop breastfeeding.

That's rubbish, plenty of people recover straight away after the birth. I've had SPD in all my pregnancies, first time it went straight away and I was breastfeeding. 2nd time I had a really hard time afterwards, a few medical people mentioned the breastfeeding thing, I resisted, but when I eventually did stop breastfeeding it made not one jot of difference.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
That's rubbish

Agreed. Complete rubbish.
Not only that but you can have one case of severe SPD, get pregnant again and have a VERY mild case of SPD and have the pain go away almost immediately after birth.

I had it bad with #4, took about a year to fully recover and have no pain.
I took the time to get into shape paying special attention to my core before getting pregnant again. With #5 I had a very mild case. I really think getting into shape between pregnancies made all the difference.
Oh, and I am still nursing #5 at 21+ months and haven't had any pain for about 20 months.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
Agreed. Complete rubbish.
Not only that but you can have one case of severe SPD, get pregnant again and have a VERY mild case of SPD and have the pain go away almost immediately after birth.

I'm really hoping that this is me this time, I got pregnant 3 and a bit years after the 2nd and difficult birth/after birth stuff happening (actually my due date is the same as both the last two pregnancies), it was unintentional, we hadn't completely ruled out more, but I still seemed to be at least on a slow improvement curve, so I'd really wanted to have been better than I was at the time of getting pregnant. I've basically felt twinges right from the start, which is hardly surprising given I was getting twinges both cyclically and a few other random times each month. It's started getting worse in the past couple of weeks and I'm only 18 weeks now, when last time I didn't feel a thing until 21 weeks. I'm comforting myself with the fact that last time it didn't actually really get worse between 21 weeks and about 33 weeks and also that I am fitter and stronger and that it does seem to improve during some activities, rather than being bad if I'm on my feet regardless.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
I'm really hoping that this is me this time, I got pregnant 3 and a bit years after the 2nd and difficult birth/after birth stuff happening (actually my due date is the same as both the last two pregnancies), it was unintentional, we hadn't completely ruled out more, but I still seemed to be at least on a slow improvement curve, so I'd really wanted to have been better than I was at the time of getting pregnant. I've basically felt twinges right from the start, which is hardly surprising given I was getting twinges both cyclically and a few other random times each month. It's started getting worse in the past couple of weeks and I'm only 18 weeks now, when last time I didn't feel a thing until 21 weeks. I'm comforting myself with the fact that last time it didn't actually really get worse between 21 weeks and about 33 weeks and also that I am fitter and stronger and that it does seem to improve during some activities, rather than being bad if I'm on my feet regardless.

The keys to it getting better in my opinion is getting in better shape with a stronger core and seeking chiropractic care at the onset.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
The keys to it getting better in my opinion is getting in better shape with a stronger core and seeking chiropractic care at the onset.

I do see a chiropracter, I'm also a competitive dancer and do pilates regularly, I've got a stronger core than most women and still get pubic pain despite that, which makes it a particularly difficult situation to deal with.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I had it terribly with my second. Labor was actually much easier the second time around. The SPD went away immediately after I had her.


----------

